# Purchasing my First handgun/ New to forum, looking for advice/opinions etc.



## NJ_Erik (Jun 24, 2012)

This is the first forum I've EVER registered/signed up for. I've been planning and dreaming of purchasing my first handgun for a while. Im at the point that I can afford to purchase a high quality gun and I've done some of my own research, but before I pull the trigger I thought Id get a little public feedback. I.e. what guns you have, which ones you think are good quality versus price range, a good first handgun to purchase and etc. Now I am no stranger at all to firearms by any means and have been an firearm enthusiast ( legally ) for a while. I just never got around to taking the time or money to get my permit (I live in NJ and the gun laws are very strict) and get a handgun of my own. 

Now with that back history, Ive always been very fond of the 1911, but Im almost certain I dont want that as my first handgun. Thats something Ill acquire later in my collection. Id like to get some general discussion on Sigs, S&W, H&K, Rugers, honestly all have models that I admire. Any help, general knowledge, experiences, etc. is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## bubbinator (May 15, 2012)

NJ_Eric-Go to a range/dealer with a facility to test-fire stuff on site. What I carry as a 4 decade Mil/LEO/Instructor will not make a new person happy. Glocks function well but point high-Gen 4 is supposed correct this to the 1911 grip angle(Does that tell you something?)
Sigs are great, but pricey, P250 series is still a question? Bullet performance (do some internet research) has progressed to an amazing degree in the last 15 yrs. Almost any caliber from 9mm up with quality ammo is a viable defense round. (More internet research-The High Road/Kel-Tec/Hand Guns and Ammuntion Forum are a few. Good luck and welcome to the community.


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

First I would like to say welcome to the form, Second i'm shocked that GLOCK isn't on the poll. Do some research on Glocks IMO they are great guns and they come in a variety of calibers.


----------



## Geewow (Jun 22, 2012)

Well this is the year of the gun for me. Went to a range a couple of times and have ideas on what to purchase. IMHO a .22 handgun is a gd start so purchasing a used High Standard Supermatic trophy, wanted a good mid level plinker. Honestly I prefer shooting a .45 long barrel to a 9mm, so looking at .45. Ammo pricing is a factor tho. Have a chance at a Kimber Ultra conceal for a great price and will shoot it this weekend. The only experience I can compare it to tho is shooting a Springfield RO and a Glock .45. I preferred the RO but the Glock gives option of 9mm too which will work into the budget nicely. The Kimber has the shorter barrel so I'm concerned I may not be as accurate.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome...Sig or S&W both have high quality and lifetime warranty......Best bet is go to range and rent until you find a firearm that feels like it was made for you....JJ


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have handled and fired all on the list which caused me to purchase S&W M&P's in 9MM, .40 and .45. My preference among them is the .45C.

Be sure to try the different grip inserts on those guns that provide an option. It can make a significant difference.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

On the list, I would have to go with Sig or S&W.....but a Beretta guy at heart......


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

As said,the best way to know is shoot what you can to see what you like.I'm not a Kimber fan,but if they built the gun right you won't have any accuracy issues with it.There is truth to barrel length and accuracy but it's on a small scale here.The difference in 2" is miniscule,it's how the barrel is fit that is going to dictate the accuracy of the gun.I've always favored the 1911 but I've owned many platforms.Currently I'm down to 3 centerfires,my 1911s and an HK,and my only 9 is a Beretta.My next pistol will probably either be another HK or 1911.


----------



## NJ_Erik (Jun 24, 2012)

First off I would like to say thank you for the welcomes and thank you for the detailed feedback. exact reason I joined a forum. Bubba, I believe I know what your saying about the angle, reffering to the recoil? You and Geewow referred to cal. size and .22s. Im 98% certain Im gonna go with 9mm for my first purchase. I feel comfortable with a 9mm and my grouping is pretty tight, as to the plinking and target practice Gee, everyone agrees a .22 is one of the cheapest ammo and accurate for it. However my gun will be used for range practice but this will also be what I rely on to protect my child, woman, and self. So considering, I need at least a 9mm. ( Id also feel comfortable with my lady handling the 9mm, god forbid Im not home and theres an issue) I appreciate the websites to further my knowledge and will def do some research as well as the tip on talking with an instructor and testing at a range.

Also, the glock isnt on the poll not cause I believe it to be inferior, but to preference. My poll doesn't represent what I believe to be the best handguns on the market, but simply the manufact. that I am interested in buying from. Everyone and their sister has a glock around here and I simply like to be a lil different.

When it comes to price I have no intentions of trying to be cheap and buying a sh*t product. Im no bill gates either, So Im thinking first time Im going to cap myself with $1000 as my spending limit. But in accuality I see no reason why I cant get a great gun for $600-800. Jersey is a bitch with getting permits and registering and also makes the prices high. Also you have a better chance of seeing Jesus than getting a carry or conceal permit in NJ. So Im going to factor out shorter barrels and compact versions. The gun will always be locked up in the house unless driving to the range.

Again Thank you for all the feedback and info, Im sure Ill be coming up with more questions as the forum continues.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd most likely go HK of the options listed.

Of those listed, I've had the best success rate with HK. 

I have not owned any Ruger center-fire autos, but their higher rate of recalls often gives me pause. The SR9s/40s I've seen are not in the same league quality wise as the other choices. Can't comment on the LC9 and LCP. The only area Ruger really shines IMHO (regarding center fire semi autos) is price.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Although I voted for the S&W option in the poll (I was thinking 22A), I would say for a 9mm you can't go wrong with the Ruger SR9 or SR9C. Both are great guns; reliable, accurate, and resonably priced.
Just one man's $.02!!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

For a 9mm you might also take a hard look at a Sig SP2022, probably the "best kept secret in firearms" Palmetto Armory has them for 349. and free shipping. Leaves a lot of room for accessories and ammo and has several grip sizes available for different sized hands and a lifetime warranty as well. I have two and they are in many ways the equal if not better than my P series pistols costing a lot more.................JJ


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If I were to go get a new gun I'd get a CZ 75b. Oh wait not on your list.
I own at least one of each of the brands you have listed except H&K. I would love to have one of them too. None of your choices are bad w manufactures. All of them make some very good weapons. Pick the one you rae most comfotable with. Of all my hand guns the CZ's are my favorite. But that is just me.

Good luck be safe and enjoy what ever you land on.

RCG


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you would visit a range where they rent time on various pistols, you might be able to answer your own question.
Find something that fits your hand well. Don't worry about accuracy, but be very aware of functioning.

Accuracy is more about you and your technique, than it is about the pistol you choose.
As a beginner, you will need to learn and to do a lot of practice, before you achieve any useful skill.

My personal experience tells me that a full-size, full-weight 1911 in .45 ACP is the easiest gun to learn with.
However, your experience may end up differing from mine.

*New Subject:*
Jean and I will be away visiting our brand-new, second granddaughter from June 29th through July 7th.
Our daughter, the girl who swore that she would absolutely never reproduce, has delivered!
Not only that, but the baby, little Moya, actually is quite pretty!
We're very happy about the whole thing.
Please keep everyone polite and factual for me.
See you again on the 7th.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you like Sigs, I recommend that before you buy one, you check into the CZ-75 and it's numerous variants. Most of them work like most Sigs (double-action first shot and single-action for succeeding shots) and they are it's equal in every respect, in my opinion. The good news is that they sell for less money. Also, if you want to, later, you can add a .22 conversion kit that makes it a very high quality .22 plinker. I like Sigs, but I can never get past the CZs when I'm looking at DA/SA pistols.

Also, don't overlook Springfield XDs as something to compare to the S&W M&Ps and any of the other striker-fired models you like.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd vote for the Springfield, but only 'cause Glock isn't on the list. A big factor in your choice is what you're going to use it for. If it's primarily for the range, you want to develop skills and spend a lot of time practicing without spending a bunch of $, then a .22 is a good choice. In other calibers the Springfield XD and the S&W M&P are great choices, but all of the choices you list are good options. You need to handle some, and if at all possible shoot some.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

NJ_Erik said:


> This is the first forum I've EVER registered/signed up for. I've been planning and dreaming of purchasing my first handgun for a while. Im at the point that I can afford to purchase a high quality gun and I've done some of my own research, but before I pull the trigger I thought Id get a little public feedback. I.e. what guns you have, which ones you think are good quality versus price range, a good first handgun to purchase and etc. Now I am no stranger at all to firearms by any means and have been an firearm enthusiast ( legally ) for a while. I just never got around to taking the time or money to get my permit (I live in NJ and the gun laws are very strict) and get a handgun of my own. Now with that back history, Ive always been very fond of the 1911, but Im almost certain I dont want that as my first handgun. Thats something Ill acquire later in my collection. Id like to get some general discussion on Sigs, S&W, H&K, Rugers, honestly all have models that I admire. Any help, general knowledge, experiences, etc. is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Hi Erik and welcome to the forum. Have you considered a revolver? We just purchased my girlfriend a Ruger LCR in 38 special (NOT 357) for $399. IMHO a 38 special is better than a 357 for CC as it's much more controllable for double taps. My 67 year old girlfriend as has no problem with its recoil. She's gotten pretty good with it. I pity the poor soul she drops the hammer on. It's super, super light, reliable as dirt, butter smooth trigger, and accurate as all heck. I cut one ragged hole at 20 feet. I reload for her and have shot her LCR extensively. I have a Ruger Redhawk and GP100. But if I were CC'ing it would be the LCR in 38 special. It's that good! It quite literally disappears in the front pocket of my jeans. Generally I wouldn't recommend a snubby as your first handgun. But the Ruger LCR in 38 special is the exception. Some would say to get the 357 even if you're only gonna shoot 38's. I would have given this same advice not to long ago. But the 357 version is a lot heavier (13 oz vs 17 oz) and we would never shoot 357 mags from this snubby. I have my GP 100 for hotter fodder, and a Redhawk for anything on the planet.

Also, have you considered a good 22. Cheap to practice with. And that's the key, *PRACTICE*. There are a ton of 22's available in both revolver and semi-auto. And a 22 isn't something you trade in later on something bigger. It's a keeper for life. Well is just happens that the LCR is also available in 22 cal. And it's exactly the same as it's bigger brother. So when you're practicing with the LCR 22, you're gaining all the mechanical experience to handle the LCR 38. Pretty sweet. Some people buy both the LCR 22 and the LCR 38 (or 357). The savings in ammo cost allows this 2 gun purchase. And ya end up with 2 really fine guns. Here's a comparison of the LCR in 22 and 357: 




Below is a very informative video on the LCR 38 Special by Hickok45. He's shooting at some seriously distant targets with the LCR 38. He's a retired police officer and has produced over 600 videos of guns he's reviewed. Check them out before you make *any* purchase. He does a thorough and honest review. You could spend weeks watching all of his videos. hickok45 - YouTube

Don <><


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Erik-
I was in the same boat recently. I've been shooting periodically (3-5 times per year) for years but never bought my own gun. I recently decided that I wanted to not only buy a gun but to buy several of them, and to go through the ridiculous process of getting permitted (Westchester Co., NY). I did fairly extensive research and it helped that I had shot a variety of guns over the years. There is too much to sift through and it is easy to bogged down with meaningless sh*t, and personal preference is paramount, but here is where I came down: I bought a CZ-75 SP-01 in 9mm, an FNH FNX-9. I also considered Ruger SR9, a S&W M&P 9, and a Beretta 92. First, I intend to shoot alot at the range, so I considered the cost of shooting, and 9mms have a lower cost if you want to shoot alot. Second, I wanted one steel gun and one polymer gun so as to be proficient with both. Third, yes you shouldn't be cheap, but neither should you spend big on your first gun, you can buy very fine guns for $600-900. (Someday I hope to go out and buy a $3000+ fancy pants 1911 or some such, but first gun...no.) Fourth, like with any product the company that makes it is important - their history, reputation and commitment to customers ought to be taken into account. I think that CZ and FNH are not the first names that come to mind, but are long-standing and reputable companies that make great products. I am quite happy with my first two guns and am plotting what my next purchase will be...
Good Luck with it all.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

It isn't on the list but I forgot to mention the Walther PPQ.While it's fairly new,everyone that has one seems to love it.Being a Walther I would hazzard a guess it will be fine.The trigger is supposed to be one of the best on a stiker gun,comparing to a 1911 or HK match trigger,but with a short reset like a good 1911.Personally I think reset is overrated and fussed about too much.Some guns have insane reset,but in general a variation of 1/16" is like crying over spilled milk.Revolvers have insane reset,but it doesn't seem to hinder Jerry Mickulek (sp?) much at all.


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

Glock 19.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Eric

I'm new to the forum also. I have a .32 Bernadelli model 60 I bought in Italy in 1970 and a Beretta 92FS I just recently purchased from a buddy who had it in a safe for 10 years. Just completed CCW class and put in the paperwork to carry. I have been looking at the Ruger sp101 .357 2.25 for 6 months and keep bouncing back and forth between that and the S&W 60 .357 2.125 Cant decide which for my carry permit. I think I really like wheel guns, so how come I have 2 autos? $ 9mm significantly more cost effective than .38 or .357 for range use but I'm just getting into it and for me anything that goes boom is great. 
With these two @ 15 yds I'm hitting a saucer sized circle with 14 rounds (2 mags) through the .32 and a coffee can lid sized circle with the 92fs and 30 rounds, (2 mags) I want to practice and get better, Friend Steve said those results are pretty good for someone who hasn't shot a pistol in 25 years.
The guys at the gun store are very helpful and they have helped me adjust my stance and grip. They are also pointing me towards the Ruger SP101 .357 though as soon as my mind is made up another one tells me he has carried a chief special .38 for years. 
Back to me making up my own mind. Trying them both is, I guess, the only answer. Wish I could afford both.


----------



## twocold (Jun 28, 2012)

*first handgun*

I'm a Springfield fanboy, so of course I would say Springfield. BUT since you're just starting out, I would find a good quality .22lr wheel gun to build up your skills with. If you're new to shooting alltogether, I would say start with a nice .22 rifle to learn the basics with. It was already said before, but I'll say it again... A good .22, pistol or rifle, is a lifetime keeper. I've got 5 .22's, 3 of which are nearly 100 years old and still in perfect working order, the other 2 are Ruger 10/22's, one scoped, one irons.

Your best bet is to go to a few gun shows and find what fits your hand best. Once you find a few that you like, find a range that rents pistols and shoot as many of the ones you liked as you can, as much as you can. What you like best is what you should get. Avoid the big box stores if you can (Cabelas, Bass Pro, Gander Mtn....), and go for the gun shows or mom n pop stores. Generally 1: you can bargain with them if you have cash in hand, 2: Aren't going to try and sell you something you don't really want or are unsure about. Then again, I may have just been fortunate in my travels.

Prices....
Can't really say for your area, but around here, new prices: most standard polymer semiautos hover around $550-$650, most semiauto steel guns are $600 and up, and wheel guns run the gambit from $325-$700 and up.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Before looking at the Ruger, I would look at S & W......better triggers...Rugers feel a bit grainy.


----------



## clickclackpow (Jun 30, 2012)

I have shot many handguns and I'm at a tough decision. I'm on a budget can't go above 400 dollars. Its between the kel-tec p11,pf9 or Taurus model 65 4inch .357, or charter arms bulldog .44spl. Thanks in advance for advise


----------



## bubbinator (May 15, 2012)

NJ_Eric-shop on line-Guns America is one of my favorites-my sister wanted a 38 revolver for SD, my remomendation was a S&W M36 2" family. Locally the best option was a M642 SS Hammerless for $649. On Guns America I found a S&W 642 WITH Crimson Trace grips($289 if bought aftermarket) on sale from a S. Dakota dealer for $575 WITH a $50. S&W Promotion coupon!!! I bought 2 and saved $125 a gun over local dealer + the CT Grips! If you like the 9mm-look at Browning HPs-they are excellent but pricey-FEG-BHP copies sell in Guns America for $400 or less. Check out the Browning HP Forum and the excellent ammo performance article there-it will enlighten you. Best wishes


----------



## NJ_Erik (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey guys,
wow, nice to come back and see all this info and feedback on my post. unfortunatley I havent been able to reply due to ridiculously ravaging storms that totally F*&^ed up my city and the surrounding towns. I have just now gotten my internet working and everything back to some kind of normal in the house, finally at 11:45 at night. So I shall retire for the night and return a more detailed post following. However I will say this, Im sure one day I will get a .22 solely because they ARE just so much damn fun. you can take them out and shoot a thousand rounds for cheap, the gun is cheap, easy to practice mechanics with and all that. First gun tho? No. My first gun as I stated before will also be the pistol I rely on for home defense. Ive been thinking about it everyday and I think Im going to be very satisfied with a 9mm.

Thanks for the replies and I will follow up after some much needed sleep.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Steve M1911A1 

A belated congratulations on your new grand child.

They are great

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks, *Don*.
Yup, they both are!


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

http://http://www.best9mm.com/

I voted for Sig Sauer. I'd look at the Sig Pro SP 2022 with Sig Lite night sights. A used Sig P226 or P229 would be sweet too. I'm also a fan of the P239.

I would suggest looking at CZ too. The 75B and SP-01 are fantastic full size handguns with some of the finest ergonomics in the industry.

A used Browning Hi Power would also make a sweet first gun.

Good luck. Good hunting. Be safe.


----------

